# مكتب سعود كونسلت



## عيد حماد (14 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ما هو رأيكم بمكتب الخدمات الاستشارية السعودي (سعود كونسلت)


----------



## nawalid6 (14 يونيو 2011)

اعرفه انه مكتب جيد


----------



## جويعد (14 يونيو 2011)

مكتب قوي على مستوى المملكة العربية السعودية. طبعا اغلب مشاريعهم مشاريع ضخمة جدا. وانا اتعامل معهم في بعض المشاريع. مع ملاحظة عندهم قسم للتصاميم الهندسية في مصر


----------



## طائر مهاجر (14 يونيو 2011)

من افضل المكاتب علي مستوى المملكة


----------



## مسلم (15 يونيو 2011)

نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار على علــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## eng_tarekkamal (15 يونيو 2011)

لو طلب يشاركك في المكتب ...يعني ممكن تفكر شوية و ممكن ....يعني ممكن ...تقبل علي مضض
بس لو طلب انك تشتغل معاة اوعي تسيبها الا لو صليت الاستخارة لا قدر الله و بان انك مش مستريح
و اقولك ....الحاجات دية بتتحسد بس لا خاب من استشار...اعزم و توكل و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## unknownegypt (16 يونيو 2011)

مكتب في النازل ومبقاش بياخد شغل زي الاول ومرتباته تعبانه غير ان اغلبيته باكستان وهنود ووكلهم مناشير يعني لو وظيقتك اعلى منهم هيقرفوك


----------



## عيد حماد (16 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين على الردود بس يا ريت في تفاصيل أكثر


----------



## عيد حماد (22 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين على الردود بس يا ريت في تفاصيل أكثر


----------



## the poor to god (22 يونيو 2011)

لا انصح اى مهندس مصرى بالعمل فيه


----------



## ميلكانا (18 يوليو 2011)

مكتب محترم و أنا أعمل به


----------



## مصطفى توفيق فهمى (18 يوليو 2011)

من أكبر المكاتب الإستشارية فى المملكة ويشرف على مشاريع كثيرة وضخمة


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (18 يوليو 2011)

مكتب واسع الانتشار وعدد المهندسيين فيه بالآلاف ولكن مرتباته ضعيفة ... يعني بالمختصر هو مكتب كم وليس نوع


----------



## unknownegypt (18 يوليو 2011)

والله يا جماعه مكتب مش كويس اغلبيه اللي فيه بياخدوا رشاوي من المدير للغفير ومرتباته قرف واللي داخله مفقود واللي خارج منه مولود ودي نصيحه لوجه الله


----------



## حسام يونس (26 أغسطس 2011)

كل مكان فيه الكويس والغير..
هذا المكتب له سلبيات كتير كمان له ايجابياته


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (28 أغسطس 2011)

مكتب سعود كونسلت من المكاتب الكبيره بالمملكه
واهم مميزات المكتب بان الناحيه الاداريه بيه جيده جدا واسمع بان الرواتب بتكون فى توقيتها


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (28 أغسطس 2011)

انا مهندس سعودي في القطاع الحكومي وهو مكتب استشاري لبعض مشاريعنا من هنا ( لا انصحك بالعمل معه ) والله اعلم .


----------



## رجل الأعمال (28 أغسطس 2011)

المكتب أنا أعرفة مكتب جيد جدا لانه مشرف على بعض المشاريع في وزارة الداخلية وتعاملت معهم ,والمهندسين الموجودون به مرتاحون فيه وأستخر وتوكل على الله.


----------



## م/اسلام كمال (28 أغسطس 2011)

من اكبر المكاتب الاستشارية فى المملكة واعتقد ان لة فرع فى الرياض واعتقد على حد علمى انة ممتاز جداً


----------



## م-خالد (28 أغسطس 2011)

unknownegypt قال:


> مكتب في النازل ومبقاش بياخد شغل زي الاول ومرتباته تعبانه غير ان اغلبيته باكستان وهنود ووكلهم مناشير يعني لو وظيقتك اعلى منهم هيقرفوك



كلام صحيح جدا


----------



## abomaya124 (18 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتوا *
*مكتب سعود كونسلت مكتب محترم جدا وانا اعمل بيه باحدى مشاريع المنطقه الجنوبيه والعناصر فيه ناس محترمه *


----------



## abomaya124 (18 يناير 2012)

*abo maya124*


----------



## ابوحباجا (18 يناير 2012)

مكتب على اعلى مستوى و انا شخصيا تعاملت معه كثيرا لانه كان اشراف علينا


----------



## احمد طه محمد الحدا (19 فبراير 2012)

محتاج ايميل مكتب سعودى كونسلت


----------



## amrmoon2002 (29 مايو 2012)

*العنوان*



احمد طه محمد الحدا قال:


> محتاج ايميل مكتب سعودى كونسلت


[email protected]
014659975
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## rkhayal82 (29 مايو 2012)

اسم لكن مرتباته تعبانة


----------



## محمود خليل2006 (29 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
مكتب سعود كونسلت من افضل مكاتب الاستشارات في السعوديه بل هو افضل مكتب في المملكه

المكتب مشرف علي المشروع اللي انا شغال فيه بجد مكتب محترم


----------



## محمد السعيد على (30 مايو 2012)

م-خالد قال:


> كلام صحيح جدا





مهندس عبدالله موسى قال:


> انا مهندس سعودي في القطاع الحكومي وهو مكتب استشاري لبعض مشاريعنا من هنا ( لا انصحك بالعمل معه ) والله اعلم .



كلام صحيح


----------



## eng.awad2 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

قريت جميع التعليقات بحكم انى عندى مقابله معهم ولكنى لن استفد شي هل هو سي ام جيد


----------



## ahmed_akele111277 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

مكتب جيد ان شاء الله وانا اشتغلت معاهم قبل كده وسبتهم ورجعتلهم تانى عندهم ميزتين:1- عندهم شغل كتير جدا لو اثبتت كفاءة مش هيمشوك على اى حال
2- دائما ما يلتزموا باتفاقاتهم المكتوبة فى العقد ايا كانت ولا يوجد تاخير بالمرتبات وبيامنوا تامين طبى كويس
بس مرتباتهم اقل من غيرهم من المكاتب بس عندهم stability,وده شىء ليه تمنه وربنا يوفقك


----------



## oc1045 (2 ديسمبر 2013)

المكاتب الاستشارية دورها الاشراف على مشاريع حكومية أوأهلية 
لا يهم كفاءة من يعمل بها 
دورهم توريد عدد المهندسين والمراقبين المنصوص عليه في العقد .
يهتم أي مكتب استشاري بأمرين هما :
1- أن تقبل الراتب المعروض عليك وأن تقبل مكان العمل
2- أن يتم اعتمادك من قبل المالك
المكاتب الاستشارية تحصل على العمل بدون منافسة لانه يوجد قانون ينظم هذا الامر 
تحصل على العمل عندما تقوم الجهة المسئولة عن المشروع بتوجيه دعوة للمكتب الاستشاري
فدعك من الاسماء أهم شيئ ما ستحصل عليه ثمنا للغربة


----------



## المهندس مسلماني (28 يناير 2014)

والله انا عملت مقابلة معهم 
وكانوا محترمين جدا....
شفت عروض لرواتب المهندسن بعيني
مهندس الكترون
15000 ريال اساسي
وفيه البدلات 
500 بدل نقل
وربع الراتب بدل سكن 3750
والرواتب ب 24 الشهر
وعندهم تأمين شركة بوبا والاستقرار
ويعد من اكبر الشركات الهندسية في السعودية
ومستلمين مشاريع في كل المجالات وفي كل نواحي المملكة
والموظفين متعددي الجنسيات مافي جنسية غالبة
وعلى حسب شغلك بيقدروك
واولا واخيرا استخيرر


----------



## ahmedtalaat007 (18 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم
ارجو افادتى
انا مهندس مدنى دفعة 2010 موجود حاليا بالسعودية و عندى مقابلة فى سعود كونسلت الاحد ان شاء الله قالى انه هايرسلنى احدى الوزرات اعمل مقابلة بس الوظيفة هتكون مراقب لقلة عدد سنوات الخبرة بس بتاشيرة و اقامة مهندس فياريت لو حد يعرف حاجة عن المقابلة بتتم ازاى ورايكو فى موضوع المراقب ؟؟


----------



## احمد كم الماز (18 مارس 2014)

من المكاتب الجيدة
والمعروفة 1- دار الهندسة 2- دار الرياض 3- خطيب وعلمي 4-سعودي كونسولت ( طبعا في كم مكتب باسماء اجنبية ك parsons وووو...)
لكن سعودي كونسولت حاول بالراتب ناطح واتقل شوي ........شوي صعبين بالاتفاقات بيعصر عصر ........بس محترمين بالتعامل


----------



## ahmedtalaat007 (18 مارس 2014)

ربنا يوفقنا فى المقابلة الاول و بعدين نتكلم فى الراتب جزاك الله خير


----------



## البلتاجى (20 مارس 2014)

اسم على الفاضى 

مش كويس


----------



## محمد كيمو (19 مايو 2014)

طب حد يفيدنى ياجماعة انا مهندس ميكانيكا دفعة 2009 وعندى مقابلة فى سعود كونسلت عاوز اعرف كم الرانج بتاعهم فى الرواتب وهل بيسلموا سيارة ولا بدل مواصلات وكم وبدل السكن بتاعهم فى حدود كم مع العلم انى موجود حاليا فى السعودية بقالى 4 سنين وبفكر اخد فيزا من عندهم او انقل كفالة
ارجو من اخوانا المهندسين ال اشتغلوا فيه قبل كده يفيدونى


----------



## abomaya124 (19 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اعمل بمكتب سعود كونسلت فى المنطقه الجنوبيه وتحديدا فى مشروع الجامعه 
المكتب ده مكتب محترم وقوى وانصح اى مهندس يحب يشتغل فيه يشتغل ولا يخاف من اى شئ 
كل الحقوق بتوصل اول باول ​


----------



## abomaya124 (19 مايو 2014)

بتاخد بدل سكن وبدل مواصلات على الراتب الاساسى وشهر على السنه بالتذاكر انت واولادك


----------



## محمد كيمو (19 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير abomaya124 على ردك السريع بس كنت عاوز اعرف بدل المواصلات بيتحدد على حسب الراتب الاساسى ولا مبلغ ثابت مهما كان راتبك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abomaya124 (19 مايو 2014)

هو مبلغ ثابت 500 ريال سعودى


----------



## abomaya124 (19 مايو 2014)

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ياهندسه*


----------



## محمد كيمو (22 مايو 2014)

abomaya124 قال:


> *بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ياهندسه*



الله يكرمك ويباركلك ويكتبلنا الخير جميعا ويجعل لنا نصيب فيه


----------



## م-محمد رمضان (5 مايو 2015)

انا شغال فيه من ناحية الرواتب فى ميعادها
ومن ناحية الزيادة المفروض كل سنة 10% بس هما بيحاولوا يأخروها شوية (الكلام دا على قطاع م-احسان قطرنجى) انما باقى القطاعات على ما اسمع كويسة واى مذكرة شكوى مثلا على تأمين او زيادة مواصلات بتتركن فى الدرج وميجيلكش رد عليها ولو كانت فى مدير المشروع بتتبعتله forward 
:7:
يعنى بالعربى المدير بعدين هيحط عليك 
واهم حاجة متشتغلش شغل غير شغلك لانك ممكن تاخد وعود من مديرك بطلب زيادة ليه لحد ما ياخد اللى هو عايزه وفى الاخر هيبيعك الا لو كان راجل محترم ودا نادرأ


----------



## هاجر فاروق (6 مايو 2015)

فى ناس كتير عايزه تدخله ومش طايله وبعض الناس اللى تركوه ندموا ويتمنوا يرجعوا تانى ومش عارفين


----------

